# SFX Inventory



## ptprism (Mar 4, 2008)

Does SFX have any inventory? If so, how can you access it? I have a week that is expiring with them in a few months. I am free to travel almost anytime and don't want to request a specific place and week. I don't want Hawaii or anything exotic--but I would like something nice. When people deposit weeks with them that have no requests--what happens to the weeks. Are they just hidden awy until a request comes in?

I prefer to have them tell me what's available and when--then I can pick something I'm interested in. That's MY preference for trading. 

Any advice from you folks who have traded successfully with them.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2008)

SFX has no online inventory.  Your best bet might be to call, hope you get someone helpful, and see if they will disclose what they have in inventory for your dates.  

You might want to ask your question on timeshareforums.com where an SFX Rep. (Mark) answers questions.  Best of luck.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 5, 2008)

ptprism said:


> ...I prefer to have them tell me what's available and when--then I can pick something I'm interested in. That's MY preference for trading.
> 
> Any advice from you folks who have traded successfully with them.


Quite a few years ago, I was in somewhat similar position.  I was very much afraid that I was going to lose my deposit altogether.  As Denise suggested, I called, gave them a month in which I could travel, asked what was in their inventory, and took the best option (ruling out Hawaii in that is what I had deposited).  I ended up going somewhere not high on my list, but it was a nice unit and at least I didn't lose my deposit altogether.


----------



## normalrog (Mar 5, 2008)

*Not much - but something...*

In the SFX members section there is a "sell-off list" which lists a few deposits expiring soon for which they have no requests.  I can't imagine that this is a complete list of available inventory, but you might see something you like...

https://www.sfx-resorts.com/members/member_specials_selloff.asp


----------



## Kola (Mar 5, 2008)

"Roger" said:


> ... I was very much afraid that I was going to lose my deposit altogether.  As Denise suggested, I called, gave them a month in which I could travel, asked what was in their inventory, and took the best option (ruling out Hawaii in that is what I had deposited).  I ended up going somewhere not high on my list, but it was a nice unit and at least I didn't lose my deposit altogether.



Your experience is not uncommon. What sems to be a standard practice is that SFX will let you wait forever for your request(s). Eventually you take whatever they happen to offer in order not to lose your deposit. I have had at least five exchange options listed since last fall with no offers. And I am quite flexible in terms of my travel time frame. 
K.


----------



## icydog (Mar 6, 2008)

Kola said:


> Your experience is not uncommon. *What seems to be a standard practice is that SFX will let you wait forever for your request(s). Eventually you take whatever they happen to offer in order not to lose your deposit.* I have had at least five exchange options listed since last fall with no offers. And I am quite flexible in terms of my travel time frame.
> K.


 
*My experience exactly. *


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 6, 2008)

I won't even go into a discussion about SFX.  Search these boards for other threads about the availability at SFX and their way of doing business.  
Edited to add:  Just do a search using my Username, and you will see many of the discussions.


----------



## Judy (Mar 6, 2008)

Kola said:


> Your experience is not uncommon. What sems to be a standard practice is that SFX will let you wait forever for your request(s). Eventually you take whatever they happen to offer in order not to lose your deposit. I have had at least five exchange options listed since last fall with no offers. And I am quite flexible in terms of my travel time frame.
> K.


Kola and icydog and others in the same situation,  can you share with us something about your requests? Knowing what's an impossible or tough trade with SFX might help those of us who are trying to figure out what to request.
My experience with SFX is that when I guess correctly about areas where they have strength (Hawaii, Mexico) I get quick confirmations into very nice resorts. When I guess wrong (Turks & Caicos) I wait, and wait, and wait, and get nothing.


----------



## ptprism (Mar 7, 2008)

*Link doesn't work*

I have tried repeatedly to access the "selloff" link listed here. It simply gives me their Login page. So I login and click on their link to the selloff area--and it takes me back to the Login page again.  So...once again...there is nothing that shows any type of avaialbilty from which I can choose. I've already forfeited both of the bonus weeks that they gave me for my exchange--looks like I'll lose my actual week deposited also.  This is crazy. Why would anyone want to do business with these people???


----------



## Kola (Mar 7, 2008)

Judy said:


> My experience with SFX is that when I guess correctly about areas where they have strength (Hawaii, Mexico) I get quick confirmations into very nice resorts. When I guess wrong (Turks & Caicos) I wait, and wait, and wait, and get nothing.



I agree with you about confirmations into Mexican resorts, but that's mainly one of the Mayan Palace resorts. SFX seems to have some sort of special relationship with the developer who provides weeks that are used either for exchange or as a "bonus". Let's not forget that over the past few years Mayan Palace resorts have been in a rapid expansion stage in Mayan Riviera, Nova Vallarta and other places. Clearly, the developer is interested in sales and needs to do whatever may be necessary to bring in potential customers into their newly developed resorts. Just how long will this mutually beneficial cooperation between the developer and SFX last remains anybody's guess. You may find a few other examples of similar beneficial relationship. In general, SFX has managed to find some inventory in Hawaii and the West Coast states, but I have had no luck with BC or Alberta and certainly not with any East Coast or North-Eastern States. I have never requested Turks & Caicos, but have had disappointing experiences with my requests for other islands and even for such popular destinations as Las Vegas and Florida coastal areas. 
That said,  I want to underline again that I have never asked for those hard to get holiday weeks. In fact we avoid travelling over any holidays when airfare prices are high. Hope this helps.
K.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the same issue.  I have 2 weeks with SFX, and everything I want, they can not get me.  I have gotten what I want from my RCI weeks much faster.  The only exchange that I got with SFX that I really wanted was Hawaii.  Recently, they were able to get me Santa Fe, so I am happy however, it was not my first choice.  But I would rather have it a year out and obtain my airfare early.  Maybe you want to consider Santa Fe as well.  I do have a request in for another unit the same week, but that has not been forthcoming like my first request which was pretty fast.


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2008)

I came to this thread an hour after buying a 5-year platinum membership with SFX.  

I'm feeling foolish, but still hoping to get high-end Maui and Mexico when the time comes.

Wasn't SFX supposed to be the cure for RCI's ills?


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 7, 2008)

For those of you who are members, check out their sell-off list.  There's a bunch of new stuff from now through June.  Mostly west coast, Hawaii, and Mexico.

Sue


----------



## Kola (Mar 8, 2008)

rklein001 said:


> I came to this thread an hour after buying a 5-year platinum membership with SFX.
> 
> I'm feeling foolish, but still hoping to get high-end Maui and Mexico when the time comes.
> 
> Wasn't SFX supposed to be the cure for RCI's ills?



The only Hawaian weeks they show on their SFX sell-off list is at Maui Schooner which is not a bad place but its not a high end resort. Besides, it is managed by Trading Places and you could rent it from them if that's what you want. 

As to any cure for RCI ills, well.....forget it.... not a chance.

K.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 8, 2008)

rklein001 said:


> I came to this thread an hour after buying a 5-year platinum membership with SFX.
> 
> I'm feeling foolish, but still hoping to get high-end Maui and Mexico when the time comes.
> 
> Wasn't SFX supposed to be the cure for RCI's ills?



I think if you are looking for Hawaii or somewhere on the west coast, you have a better shot at getting something with SFX as compared to anywhere else in the US.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 8, 2008)

Are you a member of SFX?  You must be, to access the sell-off list.  Go to your member page, and you should see that link.  Jean...a SFX fan  :whoopie: 



ptprism said:


> I have tried repeatedly to access the "selloff" link listed here. It simply gives me their Login page. So I login and click on their link to the selloff area--and it takes me back to the Login page again.  So...once again...there is nothing that shows any type of avaialbilty from which I can choose. I've already forfeited both of the bonus weeks that they gave me for my exchange--looks like I'll lose my actual week deposited also.  This is crazy. Why would anyone want to do business with these people???


----------



## EvelynK72 (Mar 8, 2008)

I tried to use SFX once to get an exchange into Branson MO.  I thought this would be an easy one since RCI seems to always have timeshares available in Branson.  I was told that it might be a tough exchange since I was requesting a holiday week - it was Columbus Day - not a big holiday in my opinion.  I was also told to wait since something might come up.  Since we needed to book an exchange to coincide with a business meeting, I elected to book an extra vacation at RCI.  Like you, I still have a week in SFX that I must use as the deadline approaches and, unfortunately, Hawaii and Mexico are not the places I really want to go. 

This is the second independent exchange company I have tried with little success (the other was dae).  Perhaps if I was retired and had more flexibility in time and location, these companies would work for us.  For now, I'm staying away from these companies for routine trades.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 8, 2008)

I asked SFX last year if they accepted Branson weeks and they said that they don't because they get almost no requests for Branson.  So if they don't accept them, they probably won't have any in inventory for you to request - unless they have an agreement with the resorts in Branson for unclaimed weeks.

I had asked SFX for Las Vegas and even though SFX didn't have any in inventory for my time period, they made a phone call to Polo Towers and got me a week last year.  I know this because the rep asked me if I was interested in Polo Towers and then she said she'd make a phone call and get back to me.  And she did within a very short time.

They do have agreements in place with some resorts and can get requested weeks in some cases, but my understanding is that their inventory goes out almost as fast as it comes in.

Sue


----------



## Art (Mar 8, 2008)

We own five weeks at four resorts, and four of the weeks meet SFX definitions of "prime" weeks that are eligible for bonus weeks.

After a disappointing exchange through SFX a few years back (got a second rate studio in exchange for a 2 BR Gold Crown resort which I accepted to prevent losing my deposit), I am thinking about giving them another chance by depositing one of my current weeks.

However, the lack of transparency on what resorts SFX can reliably provide as exchanges is about to frighten me off.  For all the complaints we make about II, the ability to look at on-line inventory (even if it is absent weeks that have been claimed by on-going searches) is a great way to explore the realm of what is possible or to catch a nugget that one had no even considered.

So, if we are pleased with the exchanges we are getting through II, is there any real reason to "roll the dice by" depositing a week with SFX?  That is apart from the obvious one that this is the way an II member can get an RCI resort.

Art


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 8, 2008)

My son lives in San Francisco and they have been really great about getting us weeks there. They have also gotten us weeks in Hawaii and some other Southern California weeks. I do like that their bonus week is truly useable as any other week would be, not only on off season or low request areas. I have also been successful getting a last minute Tahoe week for my son by finding a week from the sell off list and uses it as an exchange week.
Liz


----------



## abc31 (Mar 8, 2008)

I also signed up very recently with SFX as a Platinum member.  My motivation was their 3 for 1 special.  Now that I'm reading this thread I am regretting my decision.  I'm starting to ask myself if the bonus weeks are really any different than rci's "extra vacations".  Because, I find that RCI has a lot of great deals for extra vacations that are not much more than the sfx bonus weeks and I can search online for them and get as many as I want without making any deposits.


----------



## travelbug (Mar 8, 2008)

I do have a 2 Bedroom, but humble, timeshare in Hawaii.  SFX took two of my weeks.  It has been two years with no exchange.  I had called multiple times. My weeks expire 8/08.  This January I called again and got a Hawaii week but it is at an inconvenient time.  They then gave me a Las Vegas week in the spring.  But I had no intention of taking two trips back to back.   

I thought lack of an exchange was because of my lower caliber timeshare.  I don't see any advantage of having bought a platinum membership or extending my membership.
Marilyn


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 8, 2008)

I tried to use my HGVC week with SFX.(using the hgvc deal with sfx to set things up)

There were numerous phone calls-never answered. I thought they would try to please a HGVC member - but I guess not

After a few months I gave up -poor customer service


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 9, 2008)

I have also found that the vacation reps do not go out of their way to be helpful.  I called and asked them to give me ideas of where I should look that are in areas that normally SFX has a lot of inventory.  Two different vacation reps would not give me at least one suggestion.  I had to ask them to try each area that I could think of myself.  Couldn't they at least randomly search to tell me what is available?  I have not spoken with one person at SFX that has been friendly, including online discussions with the SFX rep. over yonder.


----------



## icydog (Mar 9, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> I have also found that the vacation reps do not go out of their way to be helpful. I called and asked them to give me ideas of where I should look that are in areas that normally SFX has a lot of inventory. Two different vacation reps would not give me at least one suggestion. I had to ask them to try each area that I could think of myself. Couldn't they at least randomly search to tell me what is available? I have not spoken with one person at SFX that has been friendly, including online discussions with the SFX rep. over yonder.


 
I got in trouble for openly criticizing SFX so I will not do so now. I will just add that this was my experience as well. I never did find anyone helpful to me in finding vacation time. I got the feeling there are SFX pets who get the good weeks,  and bottomline,  I was not one of them.


----------



## cambria (Mar 11, 2008)

I joined SFX a few months ago.  So far, I am very pleased with their responses.  I traded in a 1 BDRM Marriott Desert Springs I and got a 1 BDRM Manhattan Club in June.  The trade came through in about 2 months.  (I tried the same trade with RCI for over two years without luck.) With the 2 SFX bonus weeks I received in the DSV trade, I booked an Acapulco Mayan Palace in late October and a HGVC Flamingo Las Vegas for Mid November.  Most of my trading experience, mostly good, has been with II, but I have no complaints about SFX thus far.


----------



## Judy (Mar 14, 2008)

Art said:


> So, if we are pleased with the exchanges we are getting through II, is there any real reason to "roll the dice by" depositing a week with SFX?  That is apart from the obvious one that this is the way an II member can get an RCI resort.
> Art


Yes, I think their bonus weeks are better and usually less expensive than RCI's Extra Vacations and II's Getaways.
Is that enough?  IMHO, only if you want to go places where you know that SFX gets inventory.


----------



## Art (Mar 14, 2008)

Judy said:


> Yes, I think their bonus weeks are better and usually less expensive than RCI's Extra Vacations and II's Getaways.
> Is that enough?  IMHO, only if you want to go places where you know that SFX gets inventory.



Judy

The discussion comes full circle.  I have yet to see a list of those places where I "know" that SFX gets inventory.  So, my lack of knowledge (or is it unavailability of knowledge?) is grounds for avoiding SFX in your estimation.  Thanks for confirming what I suspected.

Art


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Art said:


> Judy
> 
> The discussion comes full circle. I have yet to see a list of those places where I "know" that SFX gets inventory. So, my lack of knowledge (or is it unavailability of knowledge?) is grounds for avoiding SFX in your estimation. Thanks for confirming what I suspected.
> 
> Art


 

SFX has a list of resorts they could use for trading but I was never offered any of those. In fact the resorts I was offered were not even close in quality to those listed on their sites as examples. I don't know if they still have the example list since I have not been on their site in a year.


----------



## Kola (Mar 15, 2008)

Judy said:


> Yes, I think their bonus weeks are better and usually less expensive than RCI's Extra Vacations and II's Getaways.
> Is that enough?  IMHO, only if you want to go places where you know that SFX gets inventory.



Which bonus weeks do you mean ? You may be right if you are interested in  one of the Mayan Palaces in Mexico but what else ? A studio in California ? A spring week in Oregon ? The Mayan resorts have been in an active expansion phase over the past few years and badly needed to attract potential buyers. How long will this marketing phase last - that remains to be seen. That was their marketing strategy while other developers of large resorts use different marketing methods. As to comparable prices, I have used some of the best resorts offered as II Getaways many times at prices significantly lower than those SFX charge for bonus weeks. If you are willing to use lower demand weeks you can get very good deals with II Getaways. And, of course, you can select your bonus weeks well in advance from a menu offered on the II website while SFX offers no such option ( except for their very limited last minute Sell-Off list ).
K.


----------



## chellej (Mar 15, 2008)

I have had a similar experience to others here.  Requests which are fillled  easily through others they cannot fill.

Requested Tahoe in may/June - they said high demand - got it through II
Requested Hawaii in Sept -got it through rci.
Requested vegas march/april - got it through TPI

Since my week was going to expire this summer, I requested Cabo.  They got me a week at the Grand Mayan Los Cabo in Feb.  Due to DH changing jobs, we had to cancel.

Requested a week in May in Hawaii.  II got me Gardens at west Maui immediately but several weeks later they offered my Cliffs Club on Kauai which was fine with me so I cancelled II's week and took it. So I lost an extra exchange fee on the cancelled exchange but didn't loose the deposit.


The only other week I deposited with them I requested Cancun in June/July and they got me a week at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.


So if you want to go to mexico, you will have no problem.  Other areas?


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kola said:


> Which bonus weeks do you mean ? You may be right if you are interested in  one of the Mayan Palaces in Mexico but what else ? A studio in California ? A spring week in Oregon ? The Mayan resorts have been in an active expansion phase over the past few years and badly needed to attract potential buyers. How long will this marketing phase last - that remains to be seen. That was their marketing strategy while other developers of large resorts use different marketing methods. As to comparable prices, I have used some of the best resorts offered as II Getaways many times at prices significantly lower than those SFX charge for bonus weeks. If you are willing to use lower demand weeks you can get very good deals with II Getaways. And, of course, you can select your bonus weeks well in advance from a menu offered on the II website while SFX offers no such option ( except for their very limited last minute Sell-Off list ).
> K.



A bonus week works the same way as an exchange week.  You put in a request and if they can fill it, you can use a bonus week or an exchange.  I think you may be talking about the sell-off list, which are weeks that they have in stock for which they have no requests.  Those are usually weeks that are coming up in the next 30-90 days.

I used a bonus week for a July week in Scotland.

Sue


----------



## Kola (Mar 15, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> A bonus week works the same way as an exchange week.  You put in a request and if they can fill it, you can use a bonus week or an exchange.  I think you may be talking about the sell-off list, which are weeks that they have in stock for which they have no requests.  Those are usually weeks that are coming up in the next 30-90 days.
> 
> I used a bonus week for a July week in Scotland.
> 
> Sue



Sure, we have heard that before...."you put in a request and if they can fill it..."... that's a BIG IF,.. and if they cannot, you put in another request, then another...untill your week's time frame is about to end....Oh, and you better don't ask for anything in prime time,...and leave your destination wide open... don't restrict resorts.... and don't decline an offer....etc., etc. etc. 
Now, if you are happy with this kind of system, - that's just fine. But it sure looks like there are many folks out there who aren't. 
K


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Of course I'm happy - they've filled 100% of my requests.

Sue


----------



## icydog (Mar 16, 2008)

Kola said:


> Sure, we have heard that before...."you put in a request and if they can fill it..."... that's a BIG IF,.. and if they cannot, you put in another request, then another...untill your week's time frame is about to end....Oh, and you better don't ask for anything in prime time,...and leave your destination wide open... don't restrict resorts.... and don't decline an offer....etc., etc. etc.
> Now, if you are happy with this kind of system, - that's just fine. But it sure looks like there are many folks out there who aren't.
> K


 
I couldn't said it better. What a great synopsis, accurate, and on target!!!




falmouth3 said:


> Of course I'm happy - they've filled 100% of my requests.
> 
> Sue


 
That's wonderful for you Sue. I wish I could say the same for my experience with them. 

I feel there are _Haves and Have Nots_ when dealing within SFX.  I have no idea how to become a _Have._ I deposited a prime one bdrm London Spring week and was treated like Kola was who posted above. I kept hearing such wonderful things about SFX, so when I got poor service, I figured my treatment was for people who were not SFX pets. I am not saying you are a pet of SFX. I am stating my feelings. I felt like a second class citizen over there.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 17, 2008)

One method of obtaining a SFX exchange 

No idea where they get their inventory. Personally, I think the grow it through swapping of high quality weeks for multiple lower quality weeks with conduits of timeshare commerce. I've always wondered which SFX member got the Marriott we deposited 

Pat


----------



## Mel7706 (Mar 17, 2008)

*The week we were looking for*

We waited forever for a week in Hawaii until finally  we had to make flight reservations. Now with a month to go I see plenty of Schooner weeks available on the sell-off list 
for the time period we had requested. Oh, and we bit on the platinum deal too!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 17, 2008)

icydog said:


> I feel there are _Haves and Have Nots_ when dealing within SFX.  I have no idea how to become a _Have._ I deposited a prime one bdrm London Spring week and was treated like Kola was who posted above. I kept hearing such wonderful things about SFX, so when I got poor service, I figured my treatment was for people who were not SFX pets. I am not saying you are a pet of SFX. I am stating my feelings. I felt like a second class citizen over there.



This has summed up exactly how I have felt for some time with SFX.  I am just waiting for my membership to run out.  I have a bad feeling that I will be loosing 2 of my exchange weeks for lack of them finding me an exchange.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by icydog  

I feel there are Haves and Have Nots when dealing within SFX. I have no idea how to become a Have. I deposited a prime one bdrm London Spring week and was treated like Kola was who posted above. I kept hearing such wonderful things about SFX, so when I got poor service, I figured my treatment was for people who were not SFX pets. I am not saying you are a pet of SFX. I am stating my feelings. I felt like a second class citizen over there.

------
exactly how i feel


----------



## Judy (Mar 17, 2008)

Kola said:


> Which bonus weeks do you mean ? You may be right if you are interested in  one of the Mayan Palaces in Mexico but what else ? A studio in California ? A spring week in Oregon ? The Mayan resorts have been in an active expansion phase over the past few years and badly needed to attract potential buyers. How long will this marketing phase last - that remains to be seen. That was their marketing strategy while other developers of large resorts use different marketing methods. As to comparable prices, I have used some of the best resorts offered as II Getaways many times at prices significantly lower than those SFX charge for bonus weeks. If you are willing to use lower demand weeks you can get very good deals with II Getaways. And, of course, you can select your bonus weeks well in advance from a menu offered on the II website while SFX offers no such option ( except for their very limited last minute Sell-Off list ).
> K.


I've received these as bonus weeks through SFX.  All of them came through searches, not their sell-off list:

Grand Timber Lodge, 2 bedroom, Breckenridge during ski season
Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, 1 bedroom, September (yes, I wanted Sept) 
Mayan Palace, Mayan Riviera, 1 bedroom May.  The one bedrooms cost me $399, there was an upgrade fee for the 2 bedroom.  I got the Grand Timber Lodge about 6 months in advance, the other two were more than a year out. (SFX no longer accepts requests more than a year out from lowly gold members like me)

No, I'm not a "have" or a "pet".  There have been several times when my requests were not filled.  I guessed that SFX would have availability in Hawaii and Mexico based on posts here on TUG.  Breckenridge was a nice surprise.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 17, 2008)

I think there are 2 parts to the SFX question

1- lack of inventory to fill requests it seems

2- poor customer service
  phone calls, emails not returned
  no online inventory search

It's like it's a secret organization saying -just trust us 
That what I come away with.

At least at II, RCI and  TPI you can get people on the phone and answers to email- you may not get answers you want but a least you can speak to someone. Yes there is a rep for SFX who answers questions on TS4ms but is he supposed to be our everyday contact ?


----------



## Judy (Mar 19, 2008)

mlsmn said:


> At least at II, RCI and  TPI you can get people on the phone and answers to email- you may not get answers you want but a least you can speak to someone.


I don't know about TPI, but in my experience, with II and RCI you may not get  _accurate answers_   I'd rather have a rep tell me that the answer to my question is a trade secret, as Mark at SFX sometimes does, than to have a VC at the big two make something up.


----------



## keith (Mar 22, 2008)

On the other side of the coin - we were able to get great exchanges. 

In addition to getting weeks in Maui, we got an exchange to Vancouver (Worldmark the Canadian), which is hard to get via II last summer. In early February this year, we got a one BR in Sloane Gardens, in Chelsea, downtown London. 

In my opinion, SFX is a boutiquey operation and has specialty trades....it may not always be what you are looking for, but has sometimes, quite unique inventory. 

We tend to deposit our Caribbean (St. Maarten/Aruba) weeks with them.


----------



## pammex (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh no this is not good news.  I have joined SFX and have also deposited with them.  I have been waiting many months for an exchange into a Hawaii resort for Jan 2009 with no matches as yet, hope this comes thru as it is for a honeymoon for a friend...oh my!


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it's a little early to be worried about 2009.  I'm sure that almost no one has deposited their 2009 weeks yet for exchange.  I know I haven't.

Sue


----------



## Darlene (Mar 26, 2008)

We exchanged with SFX once, and I will never do it again.  We gave them a KCR II week 52, 2 bedroom, and all they kept offering us were studios and one bedrooms.  We kept refusing, and they finally got us an exchange for a 2 bedroom, but no where near what we gave up in quality.  We called several times, and the VC would never return our calls.  So I don't return theirs anymore either.
Darlene


----------



## Judy (Mar 29, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> I think it's a little early to be worried about 2009.  I'm sure that almost no one has deposited their 2009 weeks yet for exchange.  I know I haven't.Sue


SFX should be offering a promotion for the deposit of 2009 weeks soon.  When that comes out, their members will be motivated to deposit and they might have more  exchanges available.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 29, 2008)

We have used SFX for California and Hawaii exchanges, including San Francisco, where we like to go frequently because my son lives there. I was able to find a Tahoe Ski week for my son from the special's list and use one of our weeks to book that. Their bonus weeks are just like regular weeks except that they cost more. It is very usable, plus you get an additional Mexican bonus week, which we haven't actually ever used.
Liz


----------



## icydog (Mar 30, 2008)

I am not sure of SFX's business model but for my part I would never deal with them again. I found the whole process demeaning, unrewarding, unfulfilling, and down right elitest. 

When I read the posts of others getting these plum weeks-- I see red. I don't know how it is determined but it seems like a precious few get the great exchanges while the rest of us are left with the dregs. I do not think an exchange company that keeps its inventory secret is doing anything but promoting a _"good ole boys (or girls) club"._ I have had this done to me enough in my life to recognize this phenomena. I never had emails returned or phone calls answered. It felt like I was dealing in a vacuum-- and I never knew if I was actually going to get something or not. For these reasons, and many other reasons, I will stick with II and RCI. At least I know what I will get on these exchange companies-- especially with II.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm amazed at how different the various experiences have been.  I have been treated professionally and cordially by every person I've dealt with at SFX.  I've also gotten exactly what I've asked for with every exchange.  I certainly am not a "pet" or a "have".  I have a gold crown resort in Kissimmee, and I always grab Easter week since I have a floating week.  Mark at SFX has stated that Spring break in Orlando is an extremely high demand time for them.  i've also deposited a ski week on a couple of occassions - another type of week that is in short supply.  So, basically I give them what they consider high demand weeks.  Then I give them a long lead time to fill my requests - and a lot of leeway on the resorts.  

Quite frankly, I get the impression that many people here are "resort snobs."  Since I'm still relatively new to time sharing (4 years), I'm more interested in getting to the places I want to visit than the resort itself.  Maybe that just makes me easier to please.  But that's not to say that the resorts SFX has gotten for me are not great.  I hear people complain that they deposited a Marriott so they wanted a Marriott, or they deposited a 2 BR so they wanted a 2 BR.  I have turned down a 1 BR because I really needed a 2 BR, but if I prefer the location and/or resort in which they have a 1 BR, I'll take the 1 BR.  Flexibility is the name of the game.  

I have been pleasant in my dealings with them and they reciprocate.  So far they have not disappointed me.  I know that they've even gone out of their way to make phone calls to resorts to get me a week that I wanted - and they got back to me within an hour to tell me they were successful.

Basically, if the SFX model doesn't work for you, don't use them.  But at least I feel comfortable that they are not renting out my desirable deposit and leaving less valuable trades the way that RCI does.

Sue


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:  "*Quite frankly, I get the impression that many people here are "resort snobs*." 

I am by no means a resort snob.  I have accepted every TS SFX has offered me - *2*. That is out of probably 25 different areas, dates, unit sizes I have requested with them.  They can never find me anything.  RCI has come through on 4 or more other trades that SFX has never found for me.


----------



## Judy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Mexico*

Did anyone ever get an exchange or bonus week to Cozumel (not AI) through SFX?


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 30, 2008)

Sue...Well said!  I, too, am baffled at some of the anti-SFX attitudes. I suppose, at one time, I could have expressed the same feelings about II, but I never felt personally persecuted. I wish I could figure out why some have such rotten luck.  I know they are unhappy, but I am certainly not a "Have", either.  I've had to accept some 1 BR units in exchange for 2 BR, but we've stayed in some really cool units, such as the 30th floor of the Sheraton Club Intrawest in Vancouver, BC.  It was small, but awesome!.
I've always given SFX lead times of 6 months, mostly more, and haven't asked for specific weeks or resorts.  In fact, I felt very fortunate to get 2 BTB weeks at  The Beach Boy on Kauai for this June.  
I wish all you unhappy campers better luck, and I'm sorry you've been so disappointed.  Jean




falmouth3 said:


> I'm amazed at how different the various experiences have been.  I have been treated professionally and cordially by every person I've dealt with at SFX.  I've also gotten exactly what I've asked for with every exchange.  I certainly am not a "pet" or a "have".  I have a gold crown resort in Kissimmee, and I always grab Easter week since I have a floating week.  Mark at SFX has stated that Spring break in Orlando is an extremely high demand time for them.  i've also deposited a ski week on a couple of occassions - another type of week that is in short supply.  So, basically I give them what they consider high demand weeks.  Then I give them a long lead time to fill my requests - and a lot of leeway on the resorts.
> 
> Quite frankly, I get the impression that many people here are "resort snobs."  Since I'm still relatively new to time sharing (4 years), I'm more interested in getting to the places I want to visit than the resort itself.  Maybe that just makes me easier to please.  But that's not to say that the resorts SFX has gotten for me are not great.  I hear people complain that they deposited a Marriott so they wanted a Marriott, or they deposited a 2 BR so they wanted a 2 BR.  I have turned down a 1 BR because I really needed a 2 BR, but if I prefer the location and/or resort in which they have a 1 BR, I'll take the 1 BR.  Flexibility is the name of the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim McLaren (Mar 30, 2008)

Judy said:


> falmouth3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a little early to be worried about 2009. I'm sure that almost no one has deposited their 2009 weeks yet for exchange. I know I haven't.
> ...



OY Mark indicated we should hear from SFX regarding their 2009 deposit special around April 1.  The day they announce the special I will deposit my 2009 week.


----------



## icydog (Apr 2, 2008)

Jaybee said:


> Sue...Well said! I, too, am baffled at some of the anti-SFX attitudes. I suppose, at one time, I could have expressed the same feelings about II, but I never felt personally persecuted. I wish I could figure out why some have such rotten luck. I know they are unhappy, but I am certainly not a "Have", either. I've had to accept some 1 BR units in exchange for 2 BR, but we've stayed in some really cool units, such as the 30th floor of the Sheraton Club Intrawest in Vancouver, BC. It was small, but awesome!.
> *I've always given SFX lead times of 6 months, mostly more, and haven't asked for specific weeks or resorts.* In fact, I felt very fortunate to get 2 BTB weeks at The Beach Boy on Kauai for this June.
> I wish all you unhappy campers better luck, and I'm sorry you've been so disappointed. Jean


 

I think you have hit it on the head. If you let SFX pick the resort, the room size, and the season you will have good luck. I want a say in at least two of those variables. I didn't want to get a summer week in Florida for my one bdrm Spring Break London week but that's all that was left. I never would have picked that time of year to travel to Florida but if that works for you, more power to you.

When I say SFX is for the haves and I am a have not, I refer to the SFX board on Timeshare4ums. The folks rave about their trades while my requests languished unfulfilled. It isn't my cup of tea and it will never be. I'll stick to II where my Marriott weeks are appreciated.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 2, 2008)

You should stick with II, Marylyn. There you are most definitely one of the "haves" since Marriott owners have a special relationship that other non-Marriott owners don't get. I, too, am pleased with my II exchanges even though I don't get the preferences of a Marriott owner. But SFX has gotten me exchanges that were not available to me using II. The resorts have all been nice and I have received a size upgrade when it was available. I'm not a big fan of the high-rise mega resorts that most name-brand owners seem to prefer so I liked what I exchanged for just fine. It was the destination that mattered most to me, not the specific resort. Like all the exchange companies, SFX has their own business model and areas of strength for exchanges. It costs nothing to join SFX so I see no reason for someone not to give them a shot if they have done their research. There are plenty of threads both here and at TS4Ms listing exchanges others have gotten.


----------



## Kola (Apr 3, 2008)

barndweller said:


> ..... It was the destination that mattered most to me, not the specific resort. Like all the exchange companies, SFX has their own business model and areas of strength for exchanges. It costs nothing to join SFX so I see no reason for someone not to give them a shot if they have done their research. There are plenty of threads both here and at TS4Ms listing exchanges others have gotten.



Indeed, it's the destination, - never mind a specific resort, - that all too often SFX is often unable to provide. That's my experience based on numerous requests ranging from Maine, Tennesee, South Carolina to Las Vegas, Hawaii and so on. My deposits with SFX were always prime high demand summer weeks but I have yet to get a summer week in exchange. Some 80% of what I got over the years were off-season Mexican weeks. 

As to the statement that "it costs nothing to join SFX so I see no reason for someone not to give them a shot" that sounds like stretching the facts. You cannot give them a shot unless you deposit your week. While there is no membership fee as such for regular SFX membership there are clearly M/T costs associated with any week you deposit. Unless the amount you have "invested" into your deposited week well in advance is eventually recovered by getting an equal value exchange, you find yourself "subsidising" other T/S owners and, in addition, rewarding SFX via the exchage fee. And the longer you have to wait after depositing your week to recover your original "investment" costs ( i.e. your M/T fees) the higher the probability that what you will get will NOT be a fair exchange value. 
Would you be willing to deposit $1,000 with a bank and be told to wait two years or more only to find out that what you get back is only $800 ?  And on top of that you will need to pay another fee of $150 for the service.  How is that for a deal ?

Kola


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> Quite frankly, I get the impression that many people here are "resort snobs."



I only have one resort that's "good enough" to be snobbish about   I also have three mid-level resorts, and one bottom feeder, that I will never visit.  (Hey, it was free!)

I don't think it's so much that people are _snobbish_ as it is that they expect to get good _value_ in return, when they deposit a valuable week.  If I deposit an expensive, high-demand week, I expect to get an exchange, and I expect to get a something that is decent quality since SFX claims to only accept better resorts.

A couple of years ago I deposited 2 Maui Starwood weeks with SFX a year out, and requested 2 weeks on Kauai at any resort/any size - I only got one week.  So I ended up wasting one deposit and having to rent a week.  I frankly couldn't believe that I deposited such a great week, and didn't get my exchange.  :annoyed:


----------

